# I gotta new pet scorpion!!



## vtecgsr (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah i got a new black emperor scorpion.... and it is soooooo boring... He never eats or does anything just sits under his rock all day... I want a more aggressive scorpion, i did some research and found an african redclaw may be ideal for me.... what scorpion should i get? I want a large one that is aggressive enough to kill whatever is in the cage with him just for being there... advice please?


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 21, 2005)

Get A New Hobby.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 21, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Get A New Hobby.


I second that one, Scoprions are one, nocturnal predators, 2 ambush predators, Excpetions can and are preasent.


 Many more 'active scorpions' have more 'active venom' or are considered hot, While I'm sure you'd be "very careful" and "respectful" of a more Advanced pet, I would not recomend you testing this out, P imps are docile scorpions big and readily available, but often mis-represented, They are a tropical burrowing species and most will sit at the entrace to their abode waiting for their Prey. They are also nocturnal atop of this, so-Visability is an issue, If you truely want to stay within this hobby I recomend a Araziona special-Deset hairy-I can't remember Latin names [I have horrible memory] but they are active mild venom and make scrapes instead of burrows. Do research on any and all pets before you get them, Exotic or as plain as a dog, And hopefully find a good home for the Emp you are now disatasfied, I can only trust you won't neglect him because he isn't "all that and a bag of chips"

Click for Here<<< a thread that was just started on "Desert hairies" PM some of them or simply ask questions in the thread, I think 'if' you must get another scorpion you'd enjoy that one.


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 21, 2005)

once again i'd have to say Vaejovis species are the most active.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 21, 2005)

I just wanna know what scorpion is aggressive, but not lethal... i know im new at this... maybe i should get a spider....


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 21, 2005)

_"and it is soooooo boring"_

That is the comment right there. Get a new hobby. 

Sorry, but the truth can hurt... what did you expect? The scorp to run out and repeatedly sting it's prey to death before giving it the people's -freakin'- elbow?  :?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 21, 2005)

Spiders Are in the same line as a scorpion, Research first, Then purchase, by asking on here it shows some Responsibility, Veajus as said is a good Scorpion for activity, as far as spiders go they are about as active as your emp, Its not easy finding an 'active' Arachnid that doesn't have good venom to it-Activity draws attention by predators, And They need to defend themselves. If you want spiders-Tarantulas in specific since thats probably where you are leading I'd Recomend A Red knee or curly hair-but again their considered pet rocks, while they have good apitites you may never see them move.


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 21, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> I just wanna know what scorpion is aggressive, but not lethal... i know im new at this... maybe i should get a spider....


In that case... Hadrurus arizonensis (Desert Hairy). All I'd say... is respect the responsibility you take on.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 21, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> In that case... Hadrurus arizonensis (Desert Hairy). All I'd say... is respect the responsibility you take on.


 Respect... what do you mean... ok a desert hairy scorpion... is it aggressive? I mean like territorial is a better word probably... thanx.. but to anyone im sory im not an expert scorpion person or whatever so ya...


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2005)

It seems to me that maybe you bought this scorp for the wrong reasons.


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 21, 2005)

Whatever you buy... no matter how aggressive (or not) or active (or not) it is, you need to look after it, THAT is the responsibility, that is the respect. If not, give it back to wherever you purchased it.

Goodluck.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 21, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Whatever you buy... no matter how aggressive (or not) or active (or not) it is, you need to look after it, THAT is the responsibility, that is the respect. If not, give it back to wherever you purchased it.
> 
> Goodluck.


Well haha its been to weeks if i didnt "look after it" it would be dead by now... I mean in this whole two weeks its eaten 3 times and i havent seen one time yet... Im gonna look into a desert hairy now... I just want an active and territorial scorpion so i can watch it kill its prey thats all... if there arent any like that then maybe i should get something better...


----------



## innocence lost (Sep 21, 2005)

Highlander said:
			
		

> It seems to me that maybe you bought this scorp for the wrong reasons.



I agree.. My emps are great.. They dont put on shows for me or anything like that... but I love them. Maybe you should get some fish, they are always moving around..


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 21, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Well haha its been to weeks if i didnt "look after it" it would be dead by now... I mean in this whole two weeks its eaten 3 times and i havent seen one time yet... Im gonna look into a desert hairy now... I just want an active and territorial scorpion so i can watch it kill its prey thats all... if there arent any like that then maybe i should get something better...



I agree with you, emperor scorpions are really pretty dull, its very difficult to see many of the more interesting scorpion behaviors with these guys and when kept right they can be inactive for long periods of time. Rather then get out of hobby getting other species of scorpion is a much better idea, the desert hairys people have mentioned are excellent if you want an active an aggressive scorpion.


----------



## Hoosier (Sep 21, 2005)

That's strange to hear.  My emperor is rather active.  It spends most of its day under its hides but comes out around 6PM and walks around and drinks water, etc.  I always hear it roaming around and bumping into the sides of the tank at night!


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2005)

When I first bought my emp he was very active but after a few months I rarley saw him unless I happened to wake up in the middle of the night and peer into his tank. He was never active during the early hours of the night though.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok that sounds cool... so a desert hairy? Anyone got pix? Does anyone have any objections or contradicting ideas to what species i should get?? Oh and btw who wants to see pix of my emperor?


----------



## buthidae46290 (Sep 21, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Ok that sounds cool... so a desert hairy? Anyone got pix? Does anyone have any objections or contradicting ideas to what species i should get?? Oh and btw who wants to see pix of my emperor?


Look it up on google images, thats what I always do when Im bored or want to see what something looks like...I just got a couple desert hairies a couple weeks ago and they havent been a dissapointment, youll have fun with them.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 21, 2005)

buthidae46290 said:
			
		

> Look it up on google images, thats what I always do when Im bored or want to see what something looks like...I just got a couple desert hairies a couple weeks ago and they havent been a dissapointment, youll have fun with them.


thanks... i shall


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 21, 2005)

Do all scorpions eat small insects primarily?? Is there a big enough scorpion that would eat say a small mouse? Or a gecko? What is the biggest scorpion out there?


----------



## buthidae46290 (Sep 21, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Do all scorpions eat small insects primarily?? Is there a big enough scorpion that would eat say a small mouse? Or a gecko? What is the biggest scorpion out there?


Emps are the biggest...Flatrock scorpion males get longer but thats about it. Desert Haries get almost as big but I think Emps are the only ones that could maybe handle a pinkie mouse or a small lizard.


----------



## Ciryluk3g (Sep 21, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Do all scorpions eat small insects primarily?? Is there a big enough scorpion that would eat say a small mouse? Or a gecko? What is the biggest scorpion out there?


I have fed my adult female Heterometrus spinifer fuzzy mice before now (while gravid)!

As for biggest scorpion either emps or Heterometrus swammerdami.

Maybe you could consider a Heterometrus species (laoticus, spinifer, swammerdami)?  Care is pretty similar to emps, can be kept communally too.  They are generally more aggressive than emps and in my experience spend a great deal of time out in the open.  I have observed my H.laoticus stinging their prey, my H.spinifer generally doesn't sting her prey but catches her prey using her large claws... still pretty fun to watch none the less!


----------



## fangsalot (Sep 22, 2005)

how can you say this is boring!!!??..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come ooonn!!!!!


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 22, 2005)

buthidae46290 said:
			
		

> Emps are the biggest...Flatrock scorpion males get longer but thats about it. Desert Haries get almost as big but I think Emps are the only ones that could maybe handle a pinkie mouse or a small lizard.


Cool.... ok, i was looking at an african redclaw... apparently are aggressive and look cool... I looked at the desert hairy as well, both sound good i think ill stick with the desert hairy... is it better to get one that has been raised in captivity or caught wild? What is communal mean? What is considered to be the most aggressive large species of scorpion....?


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 22, 2005)

DEFEND THE EMPS!!

might i add, that if you keep an emperor at 30 degrees Celsius, then it becomes alot more active. the more active it gets, the more angry it gets!

mine regularly hisses and gets pissed off at me, its all about HOW you keep them, its easy to say a particular scorp is boring if a) you dont watch it when its naturally going to hunt, and b) you arnt prepared to keep it optimally

good luck with your P.cavimanus  (=African red/cave claw)


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 22, 2005)

My Emperor scorpion is far from boring, she is a beast! Very active, very aggressive and a very efficient predator.

And listen to George, a scorpion at the correct temperature is a far more interesting scorpion!   

And yes, P. cavimanus is typically more defensive/aggressive than P. imperator, but will not attain the same size (it's smaller).


----------



## Empi (Sep 22, 2005)

My emp. is boring for the most part but I love her still. It all really depends on the time of the month. Sometimes she is active every night and somtimes she sits in her cave for a couple weeks at a time. She is still a great scorp though. I feed her a pinky every couple months and she loves big lobster roaches. I would recomend C. vittatus. They are active all of the time and they sting they're prey which is always fun to watch. They are probly my favorite scorps. At least out of the ones I have.


----------



## The Juice (Sep 22, 2005)

I also think this kid doesn't need any scorps or tarantulas. You can tell buy the quetions he is asking that he wants one for the wrong reason. He doesn't know nothing about scorps  & does he ask any questions about caring for any of the scorps mentioned..... No just do they sting their prey.

 I had a desert hary at one time & he was pretty active but he rarely stung his prey in front of me. Most of the time I would walk out of the room and when I came back he was eating. Also desert hairy's are known to fast for long periods so they might also get boring & you will be looking for another scorp.

 I suggest buying a book on scorpions. Find out how to properly care for the scorp you are interested in buying.

http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Hadrurus/Hadrurusarizonensis.html

http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Hadrurus/Hadrurusspadix.html


----------



## MattM (Sep 22, 2005)

I think a videogame would suit you more then scorpions. Or rent a movie or something. You sound like the person who'd enjoy seeing a scorpion sting its prey a few times, get bored after he'd done a couple of times and then toss it out. And since you already put a questionmark behind the word respect, I expect your scorps to be dead within a few weeks. 

Sorry to say, but I don't think this is the hobby you are looking for.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 22, 2005)

The Juice said:
			
		

> I also think this kid doesn't need any scorps or tarantulas. You can tell buy the quetions he is asking that he wants one for the wrong reason. He doesn't know nothing about scorps  & does he ask any questions about caring for any of the scorps mentioned..... No just do they sting their prey.
> 
> I had a desert hary at one time & he was pretty active but he rarely stung his prey in front of me. Most of the time I would walk out of the room and when I came back he was eating. Also desert hairy's are known to fast for long periods so they might also get boring & you will be looking for another scorp.
> 
> ...


Yeah... well regardless of what you think i have done my research an found that emperor is a forest dwelling species which likes to be kept in a humid environment in which the temp should not drop below 74 degrees... Just becuz he is boring doesnt mean i mistreat him... no one answered my questions, what does communal mean? And is it better to get one that is wild caught or captivated its whole life?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 22, 2005)

Commnual is the happy state where two or more scorpions can 'co-exist- in one Habitat-IE Your tank. And CB verses WC, CB have less parasites and are allready estabilished into the life of captivity but I believe the Desert hairies are noctoriously hard to breed and CB individuals would be a rare find.


----------



## Scorpionidad (Sep 22, 2005)

*Hmm*

You and I can relate. I had the same reaction to them after the first few months. But then it hit me...you have to not just love them for what they do there in that cage. You have to respect what they are. Scorpions are one of the oldest sentient species on earth; ancestors date back 350M years and were around before the dinosaurs were even thought of, they can glow in black light (how cool is that?!), they can take out just about any prey you throw at 'em, look at them they're just freaking cool!, I'm probably missing SOMETHING but you get the picture!!!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Sep 22, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> _"and it is soooooo boring"_
> 
> That is the comment right there. Get a new hobby.
> 
> Sorry, but the truth can hurt... what did you expect? The scorp to run out and repeatedly sting it's prey to death before giving it the people's -freakin'- elbow?  :?



That would be way cool lmao. 

I have an emp and its amazing what you have to do is feed it when its out at night and then sit patiently and watch. They have these cool claws that come out of their face and manipulate their prey with them.


----------



## The Juice (Sep 22, 2005)

Well then I suggest a couple of B.Jacksoni. While you were doing your research you should have read that scorps are ambush predators that sit and wait for prey & that They are  nocturnal.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 22, 2005)

The Juice said:
			
		

> Well then I suggest a couple of B.Jacksoni. While you were doing your research you should have read that scorps are ambush predators that sit and wait for prey & that They are  nocturnal.


Desert hairy it is....


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd say B. jacksoni are too hot for a first scorp (especially in this kind of situation), they are possibly a 3/5 right (although more likely a healthy 2/5)? And they are a buthid.

Go for a Desert Hairy (Hadrurus arizonensis).


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 22, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> I'd say B. jacksoni are too hot for a first scorp (especially in this kind of situation), they are possibly a 3/5 right (although more likely a healthy 2/5)? And they are a buthid.
> 
> Go for a Desert Hairy (Hadrurus arizonensis).


Thanks everyone for putting up with the newbie!!!


----------



## fscorpion (Sep 22, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Desert hairy it is....


What about purchasing "streefighter"? Cmon, leave those poor scorpions alone...they don't need someone to love them but also don't need someone to misstreat them. If you found out the basic information about the emperor scorpion several weeks after u bought it, then u don't deserve to keep any animal at all! All those questions u are asking are kind of offensive because u can easily find the answers on the net with a little search!
Stick to videogames, it will be much more interesting...


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 22, 2005)

fscorpion said:
			
		

> What about purchasing "streefighter"? Cmon, leave those poor scorpions alone...they don't need someone to love them but also don't need someone to misstreat them. If you found out the basic information about the emperor scorpion several weeks after u bought it, then u don't deserve to keep any animal at all! All those questions u are asking are kind of offensive because u can easily find the answers on the net with a little search!
> Stick to videogames, it will be much more interesting...


Actually your wrong... i did all my scorpion care research in advance so calm down there...


----------



## Empi (Sep 22, 2005)

fscorpion said:
			
		

> What about purchasing "streefighter"? Cmon, leave those poor scorpions alone...they don't need someone to love them but also don't need someone to misstreat them. If you found out the basic information about the emperor scorpion several weeks after u bought it, then u don't deserve to keep any animal at all! All those questions u are asking are kind of offensive because u can easily find the answers on the net with a little search!
> Stick to videogames, it will be much more interesting...


Hey c mon man. Give the kid a break. He is new to the scorp thing. I'm sure he was expecting his scorp to be a really active killing machine. I know thats what I was thinking way back in the day when I got my first scorp. I mean look at the emps. Who wouldn't expect that. From what he has said he is taking care of it right and that is more than I can say for most newbies that buy emps and keep them in desert conditions. In fact that is more than I can say for most pet stores. Unless someone is torturing they're animals or keeping them in poor conditions or not feeding them, I would say that they disserve to keep them just as much as the rest of us. So get over it already. I mean is that any way to welcome someone to the boards or the hobby for that matter. You guys are acting like your better than him just because you have been doing it longer.   And in case you hadn't noticed he is trying to get the answers to his questions on the net. Or did you not notice that this forum is an information sharing source on the NET!  :? So get your panties out of that bunch they're in and answer the kids more than valid questions!!!!  :evil:


----------



## Empi (Sep 22, 2005)

Welcome to the boards and the hobby vtecgsr. Don't let these guys give you to much crap.


----------



## fscorpion (Sep 22, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> Hey c mon man. Give the kid a break. He is new to the scorp thing. I'm sure he was expecting his scorp to be a really active killing machine. I know thats what I was thinking way back in the day when I got my first scorp. I mean look at the emps. Who wouldn't expect that. From what he has said he is taking care of it right and that is more than I can say for most newbies that buy emps and keep them in desert conditions. In fact that is more than I can say for most pet stores. Unless someone is torturing they're animals or keeping them in poor conditions or not feeding them, I would say that they disserve to keep them just as much as the rest of us. So get over it already. I mean is that any way to welcome someone to the boards or the hobby for that matter. You guys are acting like your better than him just because you have been doing it longer.   And in case you hadn't noticed he is trying to get the answers to his questions on the net. Or did you not notice that this forum is an information sharing source on the NET!  :? So get your panties out of that bunch they're in and answer the kids more than valid questions!!!!  :evil:


Well, first of all I think this is a place where persons who are fascinated by scorpions and other arachnids share their toughts and information, not a place where violent kids want to find agressive scorpions. I think they should understand that those animals are not toys and they should have much more respect on them and other animals. I just get creeps when someone asks "which scorpion is the most agressive" "which one is the greatest killer" "which one is the meanest" "who would win a scorpion fight, an androctonus or an emperor"...and I do have prejudice about the people who ask those questions! :wall: 
I don't think we will be seing much more of this kid...after a few weeks it will be "which dog is the meanest"////  ////


----------



## Prymal (Sep 22, 2005)

Greets-

I'm not a big fan of U.S. scorps (aside from Diplocentrus spp.) but I just got my first H. arizonensis and H. arizonensis variant "pallidus" a few weeks back and they've not been a disappointment.
They tend to be more active than many available scorpion species, easy to house, care for and for the most part, are quick to react defensively to proximal disturbances if they cannot escape into their retreats. 
They can move moderately-fast and will "sting" if afforded such an opportunity so, exercise a bit of caution if you're working in the enclosure and your arizonensis is out on a walk-about. Of my two specimens, the "pallidus" is not as reactive as the typical arizonensis but the typical arizonensis tends to be more active and possesses a truly ravenous appetite!
In defense of the emperor: I have 30+ specimens (some I've had for going on 11 years) and contemplating on acquiring another 10 before spring. While they're not the most active lot, emps are behaviorally interesting and if kept optimally, will become active and exit their retreats during low-light (crepuscular) conditions into the deep of night. 
They will accept "pinkie" and "fuzzie" mice, anoles, geckos and even neonate garter snakes. Several of my oldest fems will take pieces of raw, cubed chicken from my fingers and eat on my lap (these are long-term fems - 8 or more years in captivity). 
Lastly, I maintain a collection of 90+ scorpions and while I've never found a scorp I didn't like, no other genus (except, Heterometrus) can compete with the emperor for sheer impressability!
As for P. cavimanus - they do not attain the size of emps, are definitely more defensively-reactive to disturbances and will not often hesitate to "pinch" or "sting" (typically, males and younger specimens) and tend to be more secretive and reclusive than emps, spending most of a 24 hour period secreted within their extensive burrows. 
I have specimens that I rarely see in a 30 day period and the only way I can tell that they're still alive and well is by remnants of prey outside of burrow entrances!


----------



## Empi (Sep 22, 2005)

fscorpion said:
			
		

> Well, first of all I think this is a place where persons who are fascinated by scorpions and other arachnids share their toughts and information, not a place where violent kids want to find agressive scorpions. I think they should understand that those animals are not toys and they should have much more respect on them and other animals. I just get creeps when someone asks "which scorpion is the most agressive" "which one is the greatest killer" "which one is the meanest" "who would win a scorpion fight, an androctonus or an emperor"...and I do have prejudice about the people who ask those questions! :wall:
> I don't think we will be seing much more of this kid...after a few weeks it will be "which dog is the meanest"////  ////


I can see what your saying but he is a kid and that's what they like to see in this country unfortunatly. If he is taking care of them right though and not torturing them I don't see what the problem is. Because wanting to see his scorpion feed is not affecting the well being of the animal at this point. As long as the only thing he wants to see it being aggressive towards is its prey than there is not an issue here. Look at the tv programs you see about scorps. They are made out to be exactly what this kid was expecting. After owning only emps for a long time I wanted something more aggresive as well. I wanted to see a scorp kill its prey with a sting! I think your right when you say we won't see much of this kid in the future but it is probly going to be do to the way he is being treated. And I think the scorpion fighting thing was discused a couple weeks ago and I did not see you complaining about that..


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 23, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> I can see what your saying but he is a kid and that's what they like to see in this country unfortunatly. If he is taking care of them right though and not torturing them I don't see what the problem is. Because wanting to see his scorpion feed is not affecting the well being of the animal at this point. As long as the only thing he wants to see it being aggressive towards is its prey than there is not an issue here. Look at the tv programs you see about scorps. They are made out to be exactly what this kid was expecting. After owning only emps for a long time I wanted something more aggresive as well. I wanted to see a scorp kill its prey with a sting! I think your right when you say we won't see much of this kid in the future but it is probly going to be do to the way he is being treated. And I think the scorpion fighting thing was discused a couple weeks ago and I did not see you complaining about that..


Thanx bro... and as for the other guy... I dont mistreat the scorpion and i feed it regularly.... I wanna see some action is that a bad thing?? And can i ask you empi... since you seem to be a more understanding member, what do you think about a desert hairy in my situation? Any other suggestions...


----------



## Empi (Sep 23, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Thanx bro... and as for the other guy... I dont mistreat the scorpion and i feed it regularly.... I wanna see some action is that a bad thing?? And can i ask you empi... since you seem to be a more understanding member, what do you think about a desert hairy in my situation? Any other suggestions...


 To be honest with you I have yet to own a desert hairy. I hear they are really great scorps though.. And pretty easy to take care of. And they are big too  which is always cool. I like C. vittatus (texas bark scorpion) They are small but very active day and night. I normally see a couple during the day and then when the lights go out they all come out and explore. And you can keep a few of them in the same encloser. They sting they're prey too. But there is a lot of good scorps out there so it is hard to recomend just one.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 23, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> To be honest with you I have yet to own a desert hairy. I hear they are really great scorps though.. And pretty easy to take care of. And they are big too  which is always cool. I like C. vittatus (texas bark scorpion) They are small but very active day and night. I normally see a couple during the day and then when the lights go out they all come out and explore. And you can keep a few of them in the same encloser. They sting they're prey too. But there is a lot of good scorps out there so it is hard to recomend just one.


Haha, i live in texas and was once stung several times in a row by a texas bark... if i could ever catch one i might... but i dont live near any


----------



## Empi (Sep 23, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Haha, i live in texas and was once stung several times in a row by a texas bark... if i could ever catch one i might... but i dont live near any


Well in that case you could buy a desert hairy and then you could always go out and catch some C. vittatus later if you decide you want some.


----------



## Prymal (Sep 23, 2005)

vtecgsr-

I just acquired 2 desert hairy scorps a bit back and they're great! Large, active, easy to care for and quite interesting. They do envenomate captured prey and tend to be very active when it starts getting dark and through the entire night. 
The "pallidus" variant is a lighter color form of arizonensis and quite beautiful. Best of luck on the acquisition!


----------



## Antares (Sep 23, 2005)

vtecgsr said:
			
		

> Thanx bro... and as for the other guy... I dont mistreat the scorpion and i feed it regularly.... I wanna see some action is that a bad thing?? And can i ask you empi... since you seem to be a more understanding member, what do you think about a desert hairy in my situation? Any other suggestions...


I think H. arizonensis or H. spadix are actually better beginner scorps than P. imperator because they don't require the high humidity level that can be tricky to achieve when you are not experienced. All you need for an Hadrurus is an enclosure about the same size as for a Pandinus, but with sand in it (mixed with some peat to stabilize it). You don't need to mist or put a water cup, as Hadrurus do not like humidity at all. My H. spadix is my most active scorp, it spends all its time (night and day) digging around its enclosure, so you'll probably see it a lot more than your Pandinus. It is not a dangerous scorp either, thought its sting is reported to hurt much more than a Pandinus'.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 23, 2005)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> vtecgsr-
> 
> I just acquired 2 desert hairy scorps a bit back and they're great! Large, active, easy to care for and quite interesting. They do envenomate captured prey and tend to be very active when it starts getting dark and through the entire night.
> The "pallidus" variant is a lighter color form of arizonensis and quite beautiful. Best of luck on the acquisition!


Yeah... i noticed... there nocturnal :?  And there active at night... my emp walks around his tank all night and taps the windows with his claws... how are you sposed observe them at night?


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 23, 2005)

Just use a black light to see em thats what i do with all my scorpions, works great cuz it dont scare em and they go about there business. and emps do tend to spend alot and i mean alot of time in there burows, and sounds like in your case you prolly should get a Desert Hairy cuz there alot more active and have alot of attitude so it sounds like thats what ya want, and there pretty easy to take care of, some good heat and pretty much no humidity and good burowing substrait, like sand and wet down and dry it and give it about 4-5 inches of it cuz they love to dig, and you should be set, oh and one more thing dont give it a water dish, theys guys are very sensitive to humidity and thats about it good luck.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 23, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> Just use a black light to see em thats what i do with all my scorpions, works great cuz it dont scare em and they go about there business. and emps do tend to spend alot and i mean alot of time in there burows, and sounds like in your case you prolly should get a Desert Hairy cuz there alot more active and have alot of attitude so it sounds like thats what ya want, and there pretty easy to take care of, some good heat and pretty much no humidity and good burowing substrait, like sand and wet down and dry it and give it about 4-5 inches of it cuz they love to dig, and you should be set, oh and one more thing dont give it a water dish, theys guys are very sensitive to humidity and thats about it good luck.


Thanks for the heads up... i read that they draw most of their moisture needs from their prey? So they dont need water or what?? I love there look too... as soon i get my next pay check its gonna be desert hairy time... I will probably give back the emperor to the pet shop or sell it to my friend... cuz i know you cant have two different species in a scorpion tank...


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds like a plan, and ya they pretty much get all they need out of there prey, good luck with it.


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 24, 2005)

Vtecgsr, this might interest you...

www.pitofhorror.com/Scorpions/Video/HAvideo.avi 

Also, check out the most recent pics in my "Calling all H.a keepers..." thread  .


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 24, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Vtecgsr, this might interest you...
> 
> www.pitofhorror.com/Scorpions/Video/HAvideo.avi
> 
> Also, check out the most recent pics in my "Calling all H.a keepers..." thread  .


That was awesome thanks.... hey how much for a desert hairy and if i bought two males they wouldnt fight would they? Thas what communal means right that they can live with others....? In black light the scorpion is thinking he is in darkness right? Oh and how often would a desert hairy feed? Also they dont drink water? that seems kinda weird...


----------



## The Juice (Sep 24, 2005)

Try this  http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Hadrurus/

This http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/H-arizonensis.html

 And buy a book on scorpions, It will answer most of your questions and tell you how to properly care for them before you buy a scorpion. "Scorpions" by barrons is a nice book in my IMO.

 I still suggest B.Jacksoni. Mine Sting anything that moves,Never refuse food, & Take down crix as big as them. 

 What are you going to do with the emp(s) you have


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Sep 24, 2005)

I suggest not to over feed your Haddy's.  They will get quite fat if you feed them alot, cause they will keep eating.  I find 2 crickets a week does them fine, maybe 3 on occassion, but not often.

Also, be careful trying to put two males together.  Odds are the only reason a male and female can cohabitate is cause mating.  Check through the other cohabitation threads by others, I think Kug and maybe Dave did one.  They might have had same sex specimens.


----------



## vtecgsr (Sep 24, 2005)

The Juice said:
			
		

> Try this  http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Hadrurus/
> 
> This http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/H-arizonensis.html
> 
> ...


Thanx guys... ummm, ill do some research on that scorp and when i get im not gonna let it in tank until my other one is gone... ill prolly give him back to the pet shop... B.jackson, ill look it up... ok looked it up could not find anything and that one site just keeps saying nope forbidden or some shit...


----------

